# Can anyone hook me up with a S3 image?



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

My 1 TB hard drive on my original series 3 went out. No problem I think, plop in the original 250 Gig. Oops. It's dead. Crap. I have another drive, but no image.

Now here's the stupid part. I bough instant cake last march but someone don't have it backed up. Oops.

I'd prefer not to drop another $20... can anyone help me out?


----------



## mm00re (Aug 6, 2009)

Adam1115 said:


> My 1 TB hard drive on my original series 3 went out. No problem I think, plop in the original 250 Gig. Oops. It's dead. Crap. I have another drive, but no image.
> 
> Now here's the stupid part. I bough instant cake last march but someone don't have it backed up. Oops.
> 
> I'd prefer not to drop another $20... can anyone help me out?


You should still be able to download it, I believe they give you the ability to d/l it from them up to three times.


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

mm00re said:


> You should still be able to download it, I believe they give you the ability to d/l it from them up to three times.


From what I remember you can download it three time within three months.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yup, can't re-download it.


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

Are the hard drives completely dead? If they are spinning, you may be able to back up your tivo drive using WinMFS http://www.mfslive.org/

Then try restoring the drive with the same program on another hard drive.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

garrubal said:


> Are the hard drives completely dead? If they are spinning, you may be able to back up your tivo drive using WinMFS http://www.mfslive.org/
> 
> Then try restoring the drive with the same program on another hard drive.


Yes, dead. I know how to backup and restore, it's the backup part I'm asking for an image for...


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

OK. Try the other site... DDB. There is a section in the newbie forum for backup image requests. Someone may be able to help you.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Check your PMs.


----------



## sheriffA (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd love to get a hold of that image as my hard drive went as well. Thank you in advance.


----------

